# Electricians jobs in Canada



## ShanesMum (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi

Myself and my husband are in the process of discussing a move to either Canada or Australia. I haven't really been able to find any info on the rates of pay for industrial electricians in Canada. Does any have any idea what the rate of pay is? In Ireland it's around 22 euro per hour however there are no jobs! I know in Oz the money is brillant but I'm not sure if it's is for me and think I would prefer Canada. But if it's not worth our while I suppose it will be Oz.

If anyone could give me a ballpark figure on the wage and what areas are the best for work as an electrician. We were at an Eastern Canada expo at the week-end and there seems to be a demand for electrican. I didn't get a chance to ask about rates of pay. Also I read that the work can be seasonal, my worst nightmare would be living in another country with no work and no support.

Thanks


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

hiya Shanesmun,

We too are in the process of getting residency in Canada. My husband is a electrician and is working as a maintenance technician at the moment here in Ireland. The rates of pays seem to differ from area to area but the average would be between $25-$40 per hour. Your husband will have to pass the Red Seal Exam to get the top rate. If your husband will work in the mines he could earn about $70 per hour. We don't want my husband to work in d mines but to work in or around the Toronto area. I hope I was of some help. We are using a lawyer to help with the application (Goldman Associates).
Hope I was of help!!


----------



## thanhnienmoi (Oct 25, 2011)

I think this link is useful to you, please read in this link

Canada salary


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

thanhnienmoi said:


> I think this link is useful to you, please read in this link
> 
> Canada salary


Many thanks for that!!!


----------



## BluenoseGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

*Ticket*

Hi Guys,
My Dad is an electrician (Nova Scotia) and so I just thought I would point out that in Canada you need to have your "ticket" to work as an electrician in Canada. 

I believe the rules and tests vary from province to province. Possibly you could ask the Electrical Union to get some answers. IBEW dot org


----------



## thanhnienmoi (Oct 25, 2011)

BluenoseGirl said:


> Hi Guys,
> My Dad is an electrician (Nova Scotia) and so I just thought I would point out that in Canada you need to have your "ticket" to work as an electrician in Canada.
> 
> I believe the rules and tests vary from province to province. Possibly you could ask the Electrical Union to get some answers. IBEW dot org


Hiii

i can not understand "ticket" mean, please explain me in this situation


----------



## aussieadam (Dec 16, 2011)

thanhnienmoi said:


> Hiii
> 
> i can not understand "ticket" mean, please explain me in this situation


Hi

By saying "ticket" it means license. So in this case you need electrical license. 

Hope that helps


----------

